# Amazing Chihuahua Cake!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It looks so realistic! Check out the 2nd link to view the other dog breeds.

Chris' fave things cake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

12 Most Amazing Dog-shaped Cakes - Oddee.com


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

haha how could you eat that!?


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

lol i couldnt i wanna keep it haha so cool


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Those are so cool... they look too good to eat!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Wow that's amazing


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome! but I'd never want to eat my dog via cake.. :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is what I was thinking to. I would want to preserve it


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How clever,wouldn't know how to cut it !


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Soo cool and creative! I wouldn't be able to eat it either!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

so cool and strange it doesn't even look cake-like.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the hound dog one!

Its making me hungry!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are so cute! I wouldn't be able to eat it either! I think all those really creative people out there who can make cakes like that are just so talented! I could never eat a cake that beautiful! So neat how they can do that!


----------

